# "Troy Barns" no longer full time in Community



## BORTZ (Jul 9, 2013)

> According to Vulture, which first broke the news, Glover — who wants to devote more time to his Childish Gambino-fueled music career — will only appear in five of the show’s upcoming 13 episodes.


 
LAME. However, considering that community is a college based show... I cant really see where they are going with a 5th year... unless its the second semester of their 4th year. Oh well. Bums me out man.

But i guess if hes going to deliver more like this... I cant really complain now can I?


----------



## _acid_ (Jul 9, 2013)

huh. so this how it's gonna be. 

my hopes for season 5 are.... meh


----------



## DaggerV (Jul 9, 2013)

I think they kinda ran out of material forever ago and just goofing off at this point, though it hasn't been all bad.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jul 9, 2013)

But...But...Harmon is showrunner again so Community won't be like Season Four anymore. FIRST PIERCE NOW TROY. WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 9, 2013)

A shame, though, Donald Glover is a funny guy who has plenty of material on youtube. If you ever want to see more of him specifically, just search around. You're not likely to be disappointed.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 9, 2013)

No Glover, no love.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Another big piece of Community has been removed. I don't see this going anywhere good.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 9, 2013)

:o

community is dead to me now. DEAD.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 9, 2013)

ABED WITHOUT TROY IS THE WORST FUCKING IDEA EVER.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 9, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> ABED WITHOUT TROY IS THE WORST FUCKING IDEA EVER.


 
Abed without Troy in the morning


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 9, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Abed without Troy in the morning


If there isn't a Troy and Abed in the morning for all 5 episodes he's in I will be very depressed.


----------



## Flame (Jul 11, 2013)

last hell people where saying that Pierce was going to leave the show, now this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 11, 2013)

Well Community is dead RIP Community.


----------



## signz (Jul 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> No Glover, no love.


Can't spell Glover without love.


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm crying so much right now OMG this is so sad


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 11, 2013)

Im hoping they all graduate, the show ends on some profound note, and Community can go out with a bang, instead of fading away...


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Jul 12, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Im hoping they all graduate, the show ends on some profound note, and Community can go out with a bang, instead of fading away...


 
But I want six seasons and a movie


----------

